# "dog cancer series" workshops



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

Main topic of conversation in My Canine Cancer class I’m taking. 
Haven’t watched it but have been warned that it’s good food for thought but to beware that a keto diet can be an excellent option but isn’t right for every situation.


----------



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

pawsnpaca said:


> Apologies if this has already been posted, but the only post I found was from a year or so ago...
> 
> I wanted to call everyone's attention to a series of FREE on-line workshops called "The Dog Cancer Series - Rethinking the Canine Epidemic." You can sign up at www.dogcancerseries.com. It is hosted by Dr. Karen Becker (a well respected holistic vet). I've watched the first two workshops and they are EXCELLENT. Lots of food for thought about potential causes of cancer, as well as some amazing and encouraging stories of success in treating cancer. There's also an active facebook group of people who are following the site or the series. It's definitely worth checking out...



I bought the DVDs and digital package LOLOL


----------

